# Before and after sustanon 400 mg human growth hormone 2/4 iu



## Cozza1993 (Nov 6, 2020)

Hello there first time posting this is before my steroid cycle I'm 2 days In using currently 400 mg of sustanon and 2 iu of human growth hormone a week planning on doing 16 weeks using both compounds increasing the human growth hormone up to 4 iu on the third week and keeping at that dose through out the cycle.. I'm concidering on using the peptide follistatin or ace 031 a myostatin blocker or somthing like that if your familiar to these compounds but am put off due to dosing protocol..and the risk of enlarging my heart seems to good to be true in my opinion.. I don't have access to the gym at the moment due to covid but I'm going to use body wieght exercises chin up bar push up variations and two 15 kg dumbells the main reason for hgh is I want to reguvinate my face and body.. You may think Im stupid but I do to this is what I look like currently I'm 5.6ft 180 pounds haven't touched a wieght in over a year still have the build as I have good genetics I'm lucky so yer opinions welcome negative and positive will be posting progress too..

A year ago I decided to go on trt 1 injection of sustanon every 2 weeks at 250mg never uped it as I wasn't hitting the weights so now I've upt it to 400 mg thinking of using some arimidex to keep estrogen in check somthing to think about getting slight patches of spots on my back already somthing ive encounterd on my first cycle nothing to bad

Day 1.. Some side effects I had cramp in my left side, tingling In my hands and appetite like a beast I couldn't stop eating after 3 hours of administrating

Day 2... No cramp in my left side, woke up feeling grogy but pinned hgh and instantly felt better some how, some tingling on my arms also more energy managed to do an hours work out without it being to much effort this stuff definetly works I'm using genx hgh if your wondering and I couldn't stop eating today I hope my hands grow and my wrists get thicker lol

This before the start the beginning of this journey... 85 kg... 5.6 ft


----------

